# Another Skull



## RogerC (Jun 30, 2018)

Here's another I just completed and per request I did manage to take some progress pictures. This is Black & White Ebony.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 12


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 30, 2018)

Roger, you're kind of a mad super genius, aren't you?
Very cool!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Jun 30, 2018)

You have some really special talent Roger, outstandimg!!!!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 1, 2018)

That just pegs the cool o meter!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## phinds (Jul 1, 2018)

WOAH ! Scary  But cool

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 2, 2018)

Thank you Roger, well done sir. That came out great. Do you add some paint to the teeth to enhance the look?


----------



## RogerC (Jul 2, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> Thank you Roger, well done sir. That came out great. Do you add some paint to the teeth to enhance the look?


Woodburn them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The100road (Jul 2, 2018)

So cool!


----------



## ClintW (Jul 2, 2018)

Very cool! Have you ever done one with Holly?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jul 2, 2018)

what size wood stock do you start with?


----------



## RogerC (Jul 3, 2018)

ClintW said:


> Very cool! Have you ever done one with Holly?


No never tried Holly that could be cool.


----------



## RogerC (Jul 3, 2018)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> what size wood stock do you start with?


Roughly 3"wide X 4"tall, the plan is to use them for cane tops or gear shifters etc.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## toyman_7 (Jul 28, 2018)

That's some awesome work , roger. Is the black & white ebony a local wood?


----------



## RogerC (Jul 29, 2018)

toyman_7 said:


> That's some awesome work , roger. Is the black & white ebony a local wood?


I wish, it's from Southeast Asia.


----------



## toyman_7 (Jul 29, 2018)

RogerC said:


> I wish, it's from Southeast Asia.


gonna see if I can find some.....it would make a heck of a purty rifle

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## David Hill (Jul 29, 2018)

That's really cool!
I have some spalted Hackberry that'd prolly do well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RogerC (Jul 30, 2018)

David Hill said:


> That's really cool!
> I have some spalted Hackberry that'd prolly do well.


Yes as long as it's not punky, it needs to be solid to hold the detail in the teeth. Or I guess you could do a mountain man skull with rotted and missing teeth!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

